
Volunteering with ScriptEd - happydev11
https://www.coryetzkorn.com/blog/volunteering-with-scripted/
======
BeccaScriptEd
ScriptEd employee here! (We’re a nonprofit) - we’re looking for more
volunteers to teach web dev in under resourced high schools in San Francisco,
Oakland, and NYC.

If you’re interested, apply + learn more here:
[https://www.scripted.org/volunteer/](https://www.scripted.org/volunteer/)

Happy to answer any questions too!

~~~
thebiglebrewski
Becca you do amazing work! So impressed with you and ScriptEd's trajectory the
last few years. Keep it up!

~~~
BeccaScriptEd
Oh hi! Thanks very much :) keep your eye on us too, we have some exciting
things in the works in the next year.

------
megknoll
I've been volunteering with ScriptEd for 4 years now, and it's an incredibly
motivating experience! I just got to write my first college rec last year (for
a prior student who will be the first in their family to go to college). So
powerful to see the kids you teach go on to do great things.

Also happy to answer questions if anyone has them!

~~~
ewong
Love that!

------
coryetzkorn
Hi! Cory here. I wrote this post :)

Highly recommend doing this! I volunteered in New York last year and had a
great time. If you're even a tiny bit interested, be sure to reach out to a
ScriptEd coordinator. They can help accomodate your work schedule, find a
convenient school location, and make volunteering work for you!

Feel free to reply if you have any questions about the experience.

~~~
imglorp
What if I'm near a major city but not in NYC or SF, how can I volunteer or get
a chapter started near me?

~~~
BeccaScriptEd
Hi imglorp - send me an email at becca@scripted.org . We're considering
growing to more regions, and would love to hear from folks who are interested
in volunteering outside of NYC or SF. In the meantime, I may also be able to
recommend some other orgs that need volunteers near you.

------
samdalton
I've been working with ScriptEd in San Francisco and it's also been awesome!
It's really special to be a part of their program and see the impact they're
having on local kids and community.

------
johnnycopes
I volunteered with ScriptEd for a couple of their summer sessions in NYC and
it was a great experience. Would definitely recommend to any devs looking to
volunteer in NY/The Bay Area.

------
ewong
ScriptEd employee here too... AND I'm also volunteering to teach a class
because our students are so great.

If you are unable to volunteer, you can support our work by volunteering here:
[https://www.scripted.org/give/](https://www.scripted.org/give/) or connect
with us on social media!
[https://twitter.com/scriptedorg](https://twitter.com/scriptedorg)

------
mtsmith85
I've worked with ScriptEd for a number of years; volunteering, fundraising,
judging hackathons, hosting interns, etc. I've seen first hand how their
organization can have a great impact on the students (and the volunteers!) If
you can't devote the time to teaching each week, think about hosting a field
trip, volunteering at a hackathon or maybe hosting interns in the summer!

------
burkel24
I volunteered for one of the summer Dev Lab sessions in NYC and had a great
time! I highly recommend

------
scripter
Is this an in-person only volunteering work? Can it be done online through web
conferencing?

~~~
BeccaScriptEd
Thanks for your interest! Most of our volunteer opportunities are in-person
(in-person teaching, mentoring students at Hackathons, hosting field trips to
your office, etc.).. but one way someone could help remotely is contributing
to [https://popcode.org](https://popcode.org) . This is an open-source
HTML/CSS/JavaScript editor that we use in our classrooms, developed by a A+
volunteer in NYC. There's a whole list of issues that someone could work on
for us, which would help us have even better tools with which to teach in
schools:
[https://github.com/popcodeorg/popcode/issues](https://github.com/popcodeorg/popcode/issues)

------
dopeboy
Former four year volunteer of ScriptEd. It's an incredible organization and
the easiest way to meet awesome, down to earth devs. Happy to answer any
questions from prospective volunteers.

------
kizi
I volunteer in SF -- would definitely recommend it to anyone who wants to be
more involved with making the tech industry more diverse and accessible!

